# Absolute Essential Oils



## orangetree71 (Feb 15, 2010)

Can absolutes be used in CP soap making?


----------



## valkyriesmyst (Feb 24, 2010)

They can be used just as an essential oil would be used. The only difference between the two is the way it is extracted from the plant material. The only problem is and this depends on which absolute you would be using, (this does not go for all of them) But some absolutes such as tonka bean are almost like a thick plastic mass. They need to be warmed up before they can be worked with. Warming them up and then mixing them with your oils would work fine. 

I hope that helps. I know way more about oils than making soap but I'm working on it.


----------



## orangetree71 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you for the advice.  I was thinking of buying vanilla absolute, even though it is pricey.  I'm glad I know to watch out for those with a thick consistency.   Have you used Tonka Bean in soap?  I've never smelled it before.


----------



## valkyriesmyst (Feb 25, 2010)

You are welcome 

I haven't used any oils in soap yet but I do know you can use absolutes like an essential oil in soap. I'm still learning to make soap and I'm not going to use any oils till I have it down somewhat. I've had two attempts and have failed but I'm going to try again this weekend. I do however make natural perfume blends so I can comment on many oils and absolutes. I'm learning to make soap and may incorportate some of my blends into soap, hopefully. I'm a little worried about cost though. I don't care for fragrance oils at all. They are necessary for some notes in perfumes such as some fruit notes, but I have never used any at all though they are very cheap compared to natural oils. 

Tonka Bean absolute though smells wonderful. Some oils smell dreadful on their own but not this one. It's a sweet slightly woodsy vanillaesque scent. Almost caramel like. It blends very well with vanilla. Also if you want to use something expensive like vanilla absolute a few drops of benzoin will enhance and stretch vanilla so to speak very nicely. There is a nice vanilla blend I use which is much cheaper than vanilla absolute. Here is the link: 
http://essentialoils.org/shop/oil/3320

If I'm working on a blend where vanilla is on the forefront I use the real deal absolute. If I'm working on a blend where vanilla is just in the backround as a note I will use the blend I linked to you. It is very nice especially for the cost. If you want to experience with more exotic oils or different things that can be costly I recommend this site: 
http://whitelotusaromatics.com/

The owner is Christopher sells sample sizes and his stuff is the highest quality. He is also a sweetheart and will answer any questions you have. He is full of knowledge. I usually buy almost everything from him and if he is out of stock or doesn't carry something I will go to the first site I linked you.

So I probably blabbed on more than you needed but if you have any more questions let me know.


----------



## orangetree71 (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, that is a great site - $12.45 for an oz of vanilla blend, and $10 for an oz of frankincense & myrrh  blend.  Unfortunately, they only sell wholesale.  Soapers who sell their soaps:  check out the site!  The prices listed are per lb. (!) of EO, but if you click on it, they sell by the oz.


----------



## valkyriesmyst (Feb 25, 2010)

orangetree71 said:
			
		

> Wow, that is a great site - $12.45 for an oz of vanilla blend, and $10 for an oz of frankincense & myrrh  blend.  Unfortunately, they only sell wholesale.  Soapers who sell their soaps:  check out the site!  The prices listed are per lb. (!) of EO, but if you click on it, they sell by the oz.


They do sell wholesale but if you are not quite selling yet don't let that deter you. I'm still working out the kinks on selling my items. They support home and small businesses. They will call you and if you let them know you are starting a business its fine. They really aren't that picky I think they just want to make sure you are not just buying the oils for personal use. They do have really good prices. I also use their neroli replacer too, their stuff is really good high quality stuff.


----------

